# Real Toronto DVD, Gangbangers up close and personal



## The_Falcon (18 Oct 2005)

I saw this on the news and it pissed me off.  This is basically what I posted over in the blueline forums

http://www.pulse24.com/News/Top_Story/20051017-013/page.asp


> For most, the "real" Toronto is comprised of vibrant, multicultural communities intent on peaceful cohabitation and honest productivity.
> 
> They are not the ones who take centre stage in a new DVD that's been circulating on the Internet and throughout the city.
> 
> ...



and found this related article in the Globe and Mail.

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/servlet/ArticleNews/TPStory/LAC/20051015/DVD15/TPEntertainment/Film



> *Welcome to the neighbourhood*
> A guerrilla documentary featuring 'gang members, drug dealers and some of the realest rappers in Toronto' says it's showing a side of the city few people know. Is this truly the real Toronto? JOE FRIESEN reports
> By JOE FRIESEN
> 
> ...



I saw the clips on the news, and it is just ridiculous, one retard loads a shotgun and then starts firing at random.  And this article is equally as stupid, its written like a regular movie review for f$#& sake, except no stars!!  I mean when are the left wing bleeding hearts going to start accepting the fact these people are violent, brazen criminals who need to be put away for a long time.  You just don't get anymore bold then showing your face on camera (some these dolts did not wear bandanas over their faces) brandishing illegal firings, firing those weapons in publice and discuss intimidating and threatening witnessess.  The one saving grace is that the idiots are not to bright (see previous sentence), and that TPS is aware of these videos, and has copies.  CityNews was even kind enough to play a copy for the Chief.  Maybe what the should do is make Miller watch it so he and his cronies can see the kind of shit that is out there waiting for TPS and innocent civillians.

Rant off


----------



## geo (18 Oct 2005)

FWIW, if you ask me, any one of those hoodlums who are immigrants (with or without citzenship) should be placed on a plane back to the "old country" and given 100$ as a bon voyage "cadeau"...... 

Do we need this crap?

Those individuals who are citzens and whom we are stuck with..... THROW THE BOOK AT EM!
Hard time in jail, possibly an "adventure trip up north where they can learn to live with the Honey Bucket, water delivery and respect for what belongs to the community.

OK rant off 

Chimo!


----------



## Steel Badger (18 Oct 2005)

Since they don't do "hard time" in Jail...especially as young offenders.....


I say take a radical new approach with the Baffin Island Correctional Centre.......Drop em off......and have the Rangers check on 'em from time to time.....




SB


Disgruntled Screw


----------



## geo (18 Oct 2005)

how about Han island?.....
we'll strike a deal with the Dutch?
Please!!


----------



## Kat Stevens (19 Oct 2005)

How about if we rotate the light battalions through for a little realistic OBUA training?  Our street gang is tougher than their street gang.


----------



## Forgotten_Hero (19 Oct 2005)

We could always find some small island on the pacific and drop them all there to either work together and survive as long as they possibly could, or more probably, kill eachother.


----------



## FormerHorseGuard (19 Oct 2005)

when i was on Base Toronto in the early  90s, i was part of the Basf  ( base aux security force)   we did a training exercise and we would chat  among ourselves as we did gaurd duty at the various street level gates.  mostly  some of the wiser troops would take the bolts out  of the weapons because we knew the local gangs were well armed and they had bullets in their weapons and  we just had the  C7, empty mag and a bolt.  I do not think the higher ups realized the fears some of the troops on the gates had at night.  

There was a lot of talk at night about the what  ifs , 
i was never told by anyone what  to do if some one did come to the gate and demanded my weapon at gun point?
we were told that we could not leave the base fence line with our weapons because we could be subject to metro police arrests.

there was bad accident outside one of the gates, had to wait for the SGT Major to come to get the "OKAY" to leave the base to give First  Aid , weapons had to be secured first. 

Only One duty MP was armed and he worn a red arm band to let us he had a fully  loaded 9 MM not part of the EX like the rest of the MPs

there were a couple of incidents i remember from the exercise that  made other people wonder and think, never saw the after reaction reports, not for my  rank and pay grade to read. 

1) the exersise ( Ops center)  HQ and Command center was in the same building as the Credit Union,  the roof top had a sand bagged positions, wire and other army   control and command set up. the credit union was due a shipment of cash and the brink type truck came up and they  would get out of the truck and were very  nervous about all the guns out around them.  finally  the troops guarding the  bank building and the HQ and command center broke down the weapons so the guard could see they were not loaded. 

guess both sides needed to see that it was safe..... trucks guards had loaded weapons , army  guys had no bullets.

2) Toronto Transist Bus ran thru the Base. were not allowed to search it because they were not part of the EX. 

The street gangs were the more serious threat to the guys on the gates. good thing nothing happened those nights. a few nights later there was a drive by  shooting in front of the base on Keele street.  

i can just guess the press headlines and stories had something happened that was serious when  BASF was on exercise. 
just my  thoughts and war stories now.


----------



## SHELLDRAKE!! (19 Oct 2005)

Its sad to say but the Canadian public would believe the streets are safe and the real scary thing is the idea of giving bullets to the armed forces in Canadian cities. During the first gulf war, the armouries in Red Deer had a 24 hour picket manned with soldiers being armed to the teeth with a C5 and a pointy chair cushion. ???


----------



## aluc (19 Oct 2005)

I believe this would be one of those situations where peoples' rights would have to be curtailed in order to solve the cancer that "thug life" is spreading throughout Toronto. The cops should be going in there like gangbusters...no mercy...and screw evidence...everyone knows what these clowns are up to. They know how the game is played, and they have no problems flaunting that fact.  :threat:


----------



## geo (19 Oct 2005)

The police have no problem with applying the force necessary to subdue the situation... problem lies with the courts that are trying to show it`s huimanity and ability to be racially, religiously & Politicaly correctness..... 
A lot of these kids are coming out of war torn countries where law has broken down and "might is right"... 

It will take a justice minister that is willing to say:
"I'm mad as hell and won't take it anymore" - ready to wear his pants and stand up to the bleeding hearts who say that the poor little boys simply aren't understood and only need comforting....

Humbug!


----------



## x-grunt (19 Oct 2005)

SHELLDRAKE!! said:
			
		

> Its sad to say but the Canadian public would believe the streets are safe and the real scary thing is the idea of giving bullets to the armed forces in Canadian cities. During the first gulf war, the armouries in Red Deer had a 24 hour picket manned with soldiers being armed to the teeth with a C5 and a pointy chair cushion. ???



Not 100% sure what you are saying here...nonetheless, as disturbing as the gang stuff is and the outbreak of gun violence, the truth is Toronto's homicide rate is NOT increasing. We are at about the same level as prior years right now. It is in fact far safer then Winnipeg, Vancouver, Calgary etc. Do a search on Google for Canadian homicide rates and you'll see our entire country has fewer homicides then most mid-size US cities. (Not bashing the US, just a fact.)

Media hype aside, Canadians are in fact pretty safe in our cities overall. Some neighbourhoods are more dangerous, admittedly, and there's always room for improvement.

Crap like this video pisses me off royally though...REAL Toronto my arse. My REAL Toronto is millions of decent hard working folks - of every colour and creed - obeying the law, not some fools who like to play "gangsta."


----------



## Conquistador (19 Oct 2005)

This pisses me off, especially since I'm gonna be paying for these kids welfare and/or prision term in a few years.


----------



## The_Falcon (19 Oct 2005)

x-grunt said:
			
		

> Not 100% sure what you are saying here...nonetheless, as disturbing as the gang stuff is and the outbreak of gun violence, the truth is Toronto's homicide rate is NOT increasing. We are at about the same level as prior years right now. It is in fact far safer then Winnipeg, Vancouver, Calgary etc. Do a search on Google for Canadian homicide rates and you'll see our entire country has fewer homicides then most mid-size US cities. (Not bashing the US, just a fact.)
> 
> Media hype aside, Canadians are in fact pretty safe in our cities overall. Some neighbourhoods are more dangerous, admittedly, and there's always room for improvement.
> 
> Crap like this video pisses me off royally though...REAL Toronto my arse. My REAL Toronto is millions of decent hard working folks - of every colour and creed - obeying the law, not some fools who like to play "gangsta."


  

Torontos Homicide rate is not increasing YET.  What is increasing is firearms being involved in homicides, and the brazeness with which these dumbasses use them.  They have absolutely no regard for anyone elses safety (as witnessed in the video, where the genius starts firing off shotgun rounds out in the open, or the TTC driver who was struck in the face by gunfire).  The longer we let these thugs attitudes fester, and allow them to do as they will, I gurantee our homicide rates will go up.  We can NOT bury our heads in the sand by using such statements "well the homicide rates are stable right now, so I don't think we have to worry".  Bullshit!!  If we don't get proactive now, right now, we will pay in spades.


----------



## x-grunt (19 Oct 2005)

Hatchet Man said:
			
		

> Torontos Homicide rate is not increasing YET.  What is increasing is firearms being involved in homicides, and the brazeness with which these dumbasses use them.  They have absolutely no regard for anyone elses safety (as witnessed in the video, where the genius starts firing off shotgun rounds out in the open, or the TTC driver who was struck in the face by gunfire).  The longer we let these thugs attitudes fester, and allow them to do as they will, I gurantee our homicide rates will go up.  We can NOT bury our heads in the sand by using such statements "well the homicide rates are stable right now, so I don't think we have to worry".  Bullshit!!  If we don't get proactive now, right now, we will pay in spades.



Agreed. And as you will note, I did not say there was no problem, nor did I say what you put in quotes, if that was directed at me. My point is not to buy into the media-driven "chicken little" phenomenon. Rather, let's stay real and take appropriate action - and action needs to be taken. 

I took a moment to search the TPS website and was very surprised that there is no gang unit that I could find. Does T.O. not have one? I'd be shocked if that was the case.


----------



## The_Falcon (19 Oct 2005)

x-grunt said:
			
		

> Agreed. And as you will note, I did not say there was no problem, nor did I say what you put in quotes, if that was directed at me. My point is not to buy into the media-driven "chicken little" phenomenon. Rather, let's stay real and take appropriate action - and action needs to be taken.
> 
> I took a moment to search the TPS website and was very surprised that there is no gang unit that I could find. Does T.O. not have one? I'd be shocked if that was the case.



My apologies if it appeared personal. My beef was with people in general who use statements like yours to avoid having to take action now.  I know you never said what I put in quotes, that was my interpretation/paraphrasing of the drivel that most left use.  TPS does have a gang unit, the Guns and Gangs Task Force.  As to who the fall under jurisdictional wise (within TPS) I am not sure.  The Intelligence unit is not listed on their org chart either.


----------



## SHELLDRAKE!! (19 Oct 2005)

What I meant to say is, why is it that a soldier doing a bft in an urban area draws more calls to the local police than a drug house shootout? My opinion is that the Canadaian public always has a huge outcry when they see soldiers training in populated areas. Whereas typically if there is a gang shooting in a city neighborhood the locals clam up, worried about retribution. Some Canadians are living in fear and yet condemning their own military because they know we will be proffesional and quietly go back to our bases and armouries because grandma moses gets nervouse seeing an army guy practicing urban ops in the city park.


----------



## Glorified Ape (20 Oct 2005)

2332Piper said:
			
		

> Heck, I'm only an hour away from Toronto. I'll make my own documentary..."Idiots with guns, drugs and other stupid things you find in areas that should be razed"



What areas would those be?


----------



## Slim (20 Oct 2005)

Glorified Ape said:
			
		

> What areas would those be?



I know what you're getting ready to do...Either do it nicely or leave it alone.

People see a video like this and get pissed off! That's all!

Slim
STAFF


----------



## Kat Stevens (20 Oct 2005)

Glorified Ape said:
			
		

> What areas would those be?



all of them.................................


----------



## Glorified Ape (22 Oct 2005)

2332Piper said:
			
		

> Anywhere you can find gangsters and gangabangers. Which includes the apartment buildings in Ottawa's Bayshore area, home to gangs of new immigrant kids who run around and mug old women and young children for money (if you don't believe me, go check the Ottawa Citizen's archives).
> 
> I'm someone who prefers a direct approach. Relocate the good citizens and raze the area. I read a study (sorry, I'll try to find it) of some major crime areas in many US cities and it was suggested that part of the problem was the area itself. Rebuild the area and you can rebuild the neighbourhood.
> 
> I have no sympathy for these kids. None. I don't care how poor you are. Crime is not the answer. I really couldn't care what your situation is, if you don't know right from wrong you do not belong in civil society.



Wouldn't that just shift the problem? If you're not arresting the criminals, they'll just go elsewhere. I don't think razing an area because it has some bad elements is really the answer. I'm as annoyed as you at twits like these, especially because this crap is happening in my home city, but destroying Jane and Finch or Vic Park wouldn't achieve much but to waste alot of money. That, and it's not just the poor areas with the problem - there are plenty of suburban pukes doing this tripe. I can still recall all the lame drama that went on in Etobicoke in my view visits there, with all the idiots from 80K+ families riding around in their oversized SUV's trying to be tough guys when they weren't busy tidying their rooms 'cause their mothers told them to.   :




			
				Slim said:
			
		

> I know what you're getting ready to do...Either do it nicely or leave it alone.
> 
> People see a video like this and get pissed off! That's all!
> 
> ...



loll Just an innocent question, Slim. You know me too well.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (22 Oct 2005)

I can't believe we're still talking about this trash.


----------



## Slim (22 Oct 2005)

The Canadian govt has just come up with the brilliant idea of trying to sue the gun makers in the States over illegal guns coming into Canada...

Great idea...NOT! :


----------

